# Resistencia quemada en máquina de afeitar recargable.



## pioline

Hola, tengo una placa de una maquinilla de afeitar recargable, en la que hay una resistencia quemada de la que solo puede ver tres colores.
1ª cifra: azul (6)
2ª cifra: gris (8)
3ª cifra:
4ª cifra: oro
La resistencia quemada está en serie con la entrada de corriente. Tensión de entrada 100 a 240 V.
¿que resistencia tendría que poner para que me cargue la batería de 1,2 V?
¿para que sirve esa resistencia, y si la podría anular o sustituir por otra para una tensión de entrada de 240 V solamente?
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


[/img]


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

lo mas comun es qe sea de 680 ohm , porqe es un limitador de corriente.

anularla no creo porqe estarias exponiendo los otros componentes a mayor tension a s vez a mayor corriente.

saludos!


----------



## pioline

Gracias Aleex, voy a probar.
Cuando vi la resistencia quemada, mire los colores y vi azul, gris, gris, dorado, pero claro en la tercera franja no puede ser gris, y si fuese plateado, Habría que dividir por 100.
Un saludo


----------



## Vick

A ver:

-En la foto que adjuntas yo veo Azul/gris/verde por  lo que es un resistor de 6.8MΩ *NO de* 680Ω...

-Fisicamente no se ve dañado, como sabes que esta quemado?


----------



## Victronica

esa resistencia es muy pequeña, talvez podria ser menor de 100 ohmios, puede ser de 68 ó 6.8 ohmios. esta resistencia funciona como un fusible, por eso es tan pequeña, en el momento de superar sieta corriente se quema, lo cual sucedio en su caso. puede ser gris pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que dice vick es cierto, esa resistencia es de 6.8Mega ohm y no pareciera que estuviera quemada.


----------



## fernandob

a ver muchachos:

deduzcamso un poquito.
a ver .

una R de 6,8 Mohms se puede quemar a 220v ?
220v / 6,8 M = 3,2 micro A 
220 * 3,2 micro A = 700 micro W = 0,7 mW = 0,0007 W 

no pinta quemable !

ahora el señor dice que va en serie con la entada de corriente............les parece factible ese valor ?

firmado YO , siempre atento a aprender y a ver formas de analizar y deducir.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Que es lo que hago con resistencias quemadas e irreconocibles?

En general las resistencias que se queman , quedan con un "hueco" en el medio , entonces tengo unas puntas para el tester que están afiladas a amoladora y con ellas mido (raspando la pintura , clavándolas , hurgueteando, etc.) la resistencia desde un extremo al "hueco" y de éste al otro extremo.
En ambos casos busco el MAYOR valor obtenible y coherente , ésto quiere decir que ambos extremos deberán tener valores similares. Con la suma de esos valores , más un tanto más calculado a ojímetro , que depende del ancho del "hueco". Me ha salvado muchas veces!

Suerte !


----------



## Eduardo

pioline dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo una placa de una maquinilla de afeitar recargable, en la que hay una resistencia quemada de la que solo puede ver tres colores.
> 1ª cifra: azul (6)
> 2ª cifra: gris (8)
> 3ª cifra:
> 4ª cifra: oro
> La resistencia quemada está en serie con la entrada de corriente. Tensión de entrada 100 a 240 V.


La foto que pusiste sirve nada mas que para saber que sos daltonico --> La 3er franja es recontra verde --> la R es de 6.8Meg --> *no puede* estar en serie con la entrada de corriente.

Pone dos fotos, una de la cara de componentes *completa* y otra de la cara del cobre *completa*.


----------



## pioline

A ver, no soy diatónico, si hubieseis leído en la foto, pongo:

*Archivos Adjuntos
 22102009010.jpg (350.75 KB, 14 descargas)
Esta la he puesto yo, para probar y nada
*
Y si, ya se que es verde y que no tiene pinta de quemada, pero la quemada la quité yo, y probé con esa.
Y si, está en serie con la entrada de corriente.
Un saludo

Estoy más de acuerdo en que puede tener la función de fusible, pero como no estoy seguro por eso pregunto, ademas, el circuito no debe tener complicación para un electrónico, lleva tres resistencias, dos diodos, un condensador y una batería recargable. Tensión entrada de 100 a 240V en alterna, salida 4,2 V en continua, para cargar una batería de 1,2 V


----------



## electrodan

Si, se ve que no miran mucho los comentarios de los archivos (quizás futura actualización, aumentar el tamaño de esas letras), pero el que posteo la pregunta bien que podría haber puesto una foto de la R quemada, que ayudaría mucho mas que la foto de la que pusiste "para probar"
En cuanto al valor de la R, yo creo que lo mas probable es que sea de 6800 homs, puesto que se usa para cargar una batería.


----------



## fernandob

y si...en verdad es como decir:

tenia un auto viejo que me dejaba siempre en la ruta.
no s epor qu e.

aca les muestro la foto de mi auto nuevo, me pueden decir por que no andaba el viejo ?

si, el circuito que decis es una gansada para un electronico que lo tiene al lado, pero a veces las placas tienen del lado de abajo una mancha de brea negra que no es brea, es un integrado.

ademas los electronicos tenemos nuestras limitaciones, muchos estudiamos en la escuela de electronica por que no dimos el puntaje para ir a la de Harry potter que ahi enseñaban a adivinar.

la pregunta que pones en verdad no es una son 2 pero una esta oculta:

1 - cual ees el valor d ela R. que NO muestro en la foto.
pero si muestro el circuito del lado componentes  y parcial.

2 -- ¿por que se me quemo la que estaba?
por que si la cambio y hay un problema en ese aparato.........puedo hacer lio.


en algun lugar habia un enlace que explicaba como hacer bien las preguntas.
ademas te podria decir que hay gente aqui que te podria ayudar mucho por que sabe (edu)  , si la tratas bien , por que si no te olvidas eres tu el que no sabe y quieres que te ayuden.  

saludos


----------



## Eduardo

pioline dijo:
			
		

> A ver, no soy diatónico, si hubieseis leído en la foto, pongo:
> *Archivos Adjuntos
> 22102009010.jpg (350.75 KB, 14 descargas)
> Esta la he puesto yo, para probar y nada*


 Para poner cualquier cosa hubieras puesto una foto de Jessica Cirio.



> ... ademas, el circuito no debe tener complicación para un electrónico, lleva tres resistencias, dos diodos, un condensador y una batería recargable. Tensión entrada de 100 a 240V en alterna, salida 4,2 V en continua, para cargar una batería de 1,2 V


 En la foto se ven cuatro resistencias y tres diodos (uno parece un zener). Ademas *no puede suponerse que sea una vulgar fuente resistiva porque la R serie deberia ser de por lo menos 5W (para 220V)* y en el impreso hay poco espacio.

Lo que hace un electronico en esos casos es relevar esa parte del circuito (facil porque son pocos elementos), lo interpreta y ve con que valor de R funcionara. 


Trabajo practico:  Dejate de sacar fotos artisticas y releva el circuito.


----------



## Victronica

Estoy de acuerdo con Eduardo, lo primero que tiene que hacer es sacar el esquematico, si quieres despues de eso lo puede simular en algun programa, dadole valores coherentes.

Como ya le dije, esa resistencia funciona como un fusible, por eso tiene que ser de un valor pequeño, menor a 100 ohmios. 

Analizando  que     I^2 = P/R    =>   I^2 = 250mW/6.8 ohmios     entonces da como una corriente max de 200mA aproximadamente.

Creo que es bastante logico ese valor para una maquina y *NO estoy adivinando*, facil!!! leyes basicas de electronica, LEY DE OMH.

La resistencia debio tener Azul, Gris, Dorado, Tolerancia. Y si es de 1/4 Watio puede pobar con tranquilidad ya que esta demostrado que por mucho se vuelve a quemar la resistencia y el circuito esta protegido.

Saludos!


----------



## ericklarva

Como bien dicen todos, sin la foto de la resistencia original es solo suposiciones las que podemos hacer. Cierto que "probablemente" sea una resistencia fusible, pero hasta no ver las conexiones o diagramas no lo podemos saber con certeza.
Fernandob, perdona hacerte una corrección, el cálculo de la potencia para un resistor no puede hacerse con valores rms, por ley debemos hacerlo con los valores pico de voltaje y corriente. Cabe aclarar que aún así no se consume más de 0.015W pico. Igual debo mencionar que por experiencia SI ES FACTIBLE que resistencias de alto valor óhmico se "abran", me ha sucedido en algunas ocasiones con fuentes conmutadas que unas resistencias de 330K de 1W se han quedado "abiertas" manejando un voltaje de 180V pico. El porque de esto es extraño, pero si sucede.
Victronica, lo que comentas sobre la ley de potencia es correcto, pero te olvidas de un pequeño detalle que no conoces el voltaje de caida de dicha resistencia y por lo tanto difícil poder decir que circulen 200mA por ese resistor, si aplicaramos la ley como tal para tu suposición nos daría que el circuito consume aprox 40W a 220V, lo cual es exagerádamente ilógico.
En pocas palabras, si pioline está interesado en reparar su afeitadora que se tome la molestia de sacar el esquemático o en su caso una foto de las conexiones de la tarjeta.
Saludos


----------



## pioline

Hola, no he querido faltar a nadie, solo responder al comentario de eduardo, que no fue muy acertado.
Cuando vi la resistencia quemada, vi claramente tres colores, el color de la tercera franja yo lo vi gris, pero en la tienda donde fui a comprar la resistencia me dijeron que cuando se queman se oscurecen los colores, y al quitarla se me deshizo en la mano, por eso no he podido poner la foto con la resistencia quemada. Lo de poner otra resistencia, fue por que al saber tres colores, y despues de que me dijese el de la tienda que no podia ser azul, gris, gris, me dio esa para que probase a ver si cargaba. No carga, he medido la tensión entre la entrada y la salida de la resistencia y no me daba 220V, comprobe las pistas y no estaban cortadas 
He probado con una de 68 ohmnios, como me comento alguien aqui en el foro, y se ha quemado el led que indica que está cargando.
He puesto dos fotos más.
Un saludo


----------



## ericklarva

Hola Pioline, en las fotos que agregaste puedo notar con claridad que el IC superficial está perforado y a menos que sepas su número va a estar en chino que lo repares.
Como comentario, podemos suponer que es un LM339 o un TL084 esto dependera de tu pericia para descubrirlo. Y definitivamente la resistencia debe ser entre los 680 Ohms o 68K. 
Saludos


----------



## djpusse

hola gente me parece a mi o el integrado esta reventado ¿?




> y si...en verdad es como decir:
> 
> tenia un auto viejo que me dejaba siempre en la ruta.
> no s epor qu e.
> 
> aca les muestro la foto de mi auto nuevo, me pueden decir por que no andaba el viejo ?



esta bueno eso


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

si parece que ese integrado se estuvo calentando o algo por el estilo!


----------



## djpusse

bueno creo que pioline no tiene sentido del humor jeje

en fin que paso con la resistencia ¿?

a mi me parece que el integrado esta reventado por lo que se ve en la foto

Pioline podrias facilitarnos una foto bien de cerca de ese integrado y la resistencia quemada ¿?

saludos compañero

"Todo en la vida hay que hagarrarlo con sentido del humor si no te terminas pegando un tiro y mas la electronica"

Saludos espero que te sirva


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el integrado puede ser que no este quemado, en mi afeitadora la placa rebosa de una mezcla de flux con sabe dios que quimico para proteger placa y componentes

ahora, si queres, abro mi afeitadora le saco foto para que veas que resistencia lleva, cualquier cosa me avisas

saludos


----------



## djpusse

seria lo ideal si es igual seria lo mejor asi nos ahorramos tiempo y complicaciones 

Gracias zeta_bola_1 (como se nota que no sabias que nik ponerte que describiste tu avatar jeje) suerte saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

listo, en un rato desarmo la afeitadora

nop, de hecho, el nick lo tengo desde hace muchisimo tiempo, un amigo de otro foro me hizo el avatar a principio de año o algo asi

saludos


----------



## pioline

zeta_bola_1, es verdad el circuito no está reventado, el punto que se ve es como una grasa, Te agradecería si me dijeses que valor tiene tu resistencia :


----------



## ericklarva

Solo por curiosidad Pioline, estás seguro que es grasa? es decir, ya se lo quitaste?
Porque el hecho de que tu LED se haya quemado indica que has sobrecargado el circuito y eso no es bueno, de ahí deducí que el IC estaba reventado.
Cerciórate bien, no sea que luego resulte que si se dañó. Yo igual tengo una rasuradora similar, pero desconozco si será el mismo circuito, si tengo tiempo mañana podría desbaratarla y te comento.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

te paso las fotos de mi maquina, la r esta marcada con una elipse roja(que apenas se ve, jeje)















33ohms?

saludos


----------



## djpusse

hola gente bueno viendo las fotos que subio nuestro amigo zeta_bola_1 

he querido buscar el datasheet del integrado que si no me equivoco es un TEA7521T y no lo he encontrado 
queria saber en cuanto trabaja ese integrado para asi saber que es lo que esta limitando esa resistencia

por lo que veo esa resistencia que se quemo esta antes del puente rectificador y despues del puente hay otra 

pioline tu integrado es este mismo¿?

busca el datasheet del mismo y fijate en que voltage trabaja

espero que te sirva


----------



## ericklarva

El IC no es un TEA7521, es un TEA1521 y prácticamente se alimenta directo de la línea. A mi parecer, salvo que algún diodo de protección se haya dañado, estoy casi seguro que fue el IC, aún desconocemos si es el mismo que pioline pero de ser así "ya valio"  . La resistencia puede ser de 68 Ohms o de 680, realmente no es crítica para estos valores ya que solo limita la corriente, es decir, que si ponemos la de 680 y no funciona del todo podemos poner entonces la de 68.
Les dejo el PDF del IC si de algo sirve.
Saludos


----------



## djpusse

Gracias ericklarva por tu aporte esperemos a que pioline nos diga cual es su integrado

mientrastanto me parece un poco mucho que lleve una resistencia de 680ohm ya que limitaria muy mucho la corriente lo mas probable que sea de 68ohm 


esperemos a que responda nuestro compañero pioline


----------



## ericklarva

Al contrario djpusse, aplico la de "hoy por ti, mañana por mi"  .
Se que la de 680 Ohms puede sonar a mucho, pero como el circuito realmente no consume más que la propia carga de la batería, es factible. Y por experiencia prefiero empezar con la más grande de valor, para después ir bajando y así el circuito no se dañe más.
Gracias
Saludos.


----------



## djpusse

si en eso tienes razon 

esperemos a pioline que responda para ver que fue lo que hizo

Saludos


----------



## pioline

Hola muchas gracias a todos por las molestias que os estais tomando, mañana os dire todas las preguntas que me habeis echo.
Ya puse una de 68 Ohms y se me quemó el led, sobre el IC, que deciros, creo que era grasa, pero ya dudo despues de leer los comentarios vuestros, yo no soy electrónico, soy electricista.
Un saludo


----------



## djpusse

hola pioline la verdad es que tendia que haber hecho lo que dijo ericklarva de ir probando con la mas alta e ir subiendo ahora si te quemo el diodo led lo mas probable que el integrado alla "muerto" entre otras palabras 

saludos


----------



## pioline

Bueno siendo así, si confirmo todo que me habéis dicho, pasaré a reciclarla.
Un saludo


----------

